# Atypical period?



## Serenity Now (Mar 29, 2004)

My cycles are very irregular, anywhere from 10 days to 30 days, and have been this way for about 6 years now. I have not had any trouble getting pregnant when I have chosen to. Right now we are not TTC, but we'd be fine if the BC we use (a combo of NFP and barrier) failed.

Last month, I had a textbook 28 day cycle. Crazy! And then I bled very heavily for 7 days. I typically have strong cramps for 2-3 days and bleed extremely heavy, as heavy as I bleed right after having a baby or when I have had miscarriages. My periods tend to last about 5-6 days, but last month was more than usual. This month, I was 7 days late, and when I got my period, it was pretty light and lasted only 2 days, with no cramping. My husband thinks I'm knocked up, but I'm unsure. I feel stupid taking a test, since I did just have a period. I got the flu, and I wonder if being so sick ended my period early? I have had some nausea, but I've also been sick. Of course, every single time I got pregnant (I've been pregnant 7 times), I got a nasty cold. Usually I have really good intuition about these things, but right now I don't have a clue. Oh, and I am not breastfeeding, currently.

I'm not sure what to do. I feel stupid taking a test that will in all likelihood be negative. I mean, we have been using birth control that hasn't ever failed us so far, and I did have a "period." But, I also have a medical condition that requires that I take certain medications to prevent miscarriage while TTC.

WDYT?


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Well if you cycles are very irregular, then you can't really be late then, right?

But that doesn't mean you can't test! lol


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

0


----------

